# Colourful fish for small tank?



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

I have just bought a black Aqua Start Aqua One 320 aquarium, which holds 28 litres. I am going to take my time creating a moss floor and natural looking environment with wood and live plants. This tank will be sort of a centre piece in a room in my house which I am going to make into a chill out room with lava lamps, relaxing music etc 

I was wondering if anyone had any good ideas for stocking the tank? I want some really colourful, eye catching fish, maybe something a bit unusual. I was thinking maybe guppies as I love to watch the fry grow and I like the fact that all the fish look different, but I am so sick of all the inbred, sickly guppies round here! 

I also want to include something like shrimp (though I have never kept them before and hear that they are quite difficult to keep?), crabs or larger snails.

Sorry for the generic "how can I stock my tank" question!!


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

You could get a Betta, depending on your LFS you can find some really colorful ones. And the tank is large enough for shrimp or snails with the Betta. (This also of course means you can only have 1 fish in the tank. IDK if you want that or not.)


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion, I've already got a betta in a 30 litre tank in my kitchen. Was wanting a few fish in this one.


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok well guppies is a good idea as well like u said. U could also do something like neon tetras, possibly dwarf chichlids, IDK if your tank is big enough or not. You will have to look into that. You could also look into some fancy goldfish species if your into that. Also dwarf Gourami, I love them, I have some and they come in very vibrant colors. I can't think of anything else off the top of my head right now.


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

Neon tetra are your best bet for something colourful and eye catching. Make sure to get about 6 if you do!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

28 litres is less than 10 gallons [for those of us who think better in imperial measures:lol:] which is not much space for fish groups. So I would stay with the dwarf species. Depending upon water parameters (these are not mentioned, and many of these dwarf fish are wild caught requiring specific parameters), soft acidic water could include any of the rasbora dwarfs in Boraras, or the Ember Tetra frpom the characins. A group of 7-9 in a planted tank wold be fine. The Scarlet Badis is another. And perhaps one of the cory dwarf species. I do not think the tank is large enough for any of the "common" tetra, etc. Hard basic water is a bit more challenging, but there is the Emerald Dwarf Rasbora, or the Celestial Pearl Danio; Endlers Livebearer is another, very colourful. Several of these named fish are in our profiles.


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

Brilliant, thanks Byron  I remember seeing some of these mentioned in one of my LFS and being really impressed with them, I will drive over there when my tank has cycled and see what they have


----------

